# Hard Crop?



## crazysweetinsanity (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new to the bird world and need some help. As in my other posts I have these birds which now that they're getting feathers we blieve they are doves. I'm trying to get them to eat seeds and so far so good. However now thier little crops are kinda hard. What do I do?


----------



## crazysweetinsanity (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not sure how old they are but we found them on July 16th. I could still see thier skin when we found them.


----------

